# Worldmark St George & West Yellowstone



## Sandy VDH (May 15, 2013)

I just returned from a visit to these two worldmark locations.  If there is some specific information or questions that people have, please ask.  I have not yet had a chance to write a review, but will when I return from my next vacation, which I leave for in 5 days.


----------



## JimMIA (May 15, 2013)

This is probably not even fair, but...how'd you get into those two resorts???

Hope you enjoyed Zion and Yellowstone -- I'm sure you did!


----------



## sue1947 (May 15, 2013)

Sandy,
  What were the conditions in Yellowstone this early?  Were all the roads plowed out?  How much snow on the ground?  Were there lots of critters to see?  

Sue


----------



## Sandy VDH (May 16, 2013)

sue1947 said:


> Sandy,
> What were the conditions in Yellowstone this early?  Were all the roads plowed out?  How much snow on the ground?  Were there lots of critters to see?
> 
> Sue



Actually Yellowstone has had a light (for them) snow cover the last 2 years.  However with Sequestration cuts, they delayed the plowing by 2 weeks this year. 

The West entrance opened a full week before we arrived (April 19th open).  That opening included Mammoth to Old Faithful ( but not beyond) and the West Entrance.  With the exception of the high valley between Mammoth and Norris, there was not much snow on the ground at all. 

The road from Norris to Canyon and then the East Entrance out to Cody opened while we were there (may 3 opening, on schedule).  However Lake Yellowstone is nearly completed ice covered at this time of year. 

Weather at this time of year is a mixed bag.  We had 60 degrees and 30 degree days.  Although it was only below freezing 1 day.  It was nice and sunny about half of the time and overcast but warm enough the rest of the time. 

Bison are having calves at this time of year.  Bears are coming out of the dens with cubs.  Saw fox, coyote, bears, lots of bison, elk, pronghorn.  

Best thing is that there is really NOT MUCH traffic.  Which is awesome, as the summer traffic is crazy.


Here are some links for dates and roads.
http://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/parkroads.htm
http://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/plowing.htm
http://www.nps.gov/yell/planyourvisit/ocd_locale.htm




JimMIA said:


> This is probably not even fair, but...how'd you get into those two resorts???
> 
> Hope you enjoyed Zion and Yellowstone -- I'm sure you did!



I managed to pick up the Yellowstone via an RCI deposit.  I have someone that I swap Wyndham access for Worldmark access, so the St George unit was a private swap.

We did Yellowstone, Canyonlands, Arches, Bryce and Zion on this trip.  We did not do the Tetons as the Road from Yellowstone to Tetons had not yet opened (Scheduled May 10th).


----------

